# FS: discus,cardinals, rummies, clown loaches, FRT etc ( VIEDO & PICS!)



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

*PRICE LOWER ON ALL THE FISH!!! PLEASE PM ME AND WE CAN MAKE A DEAL!
*
Time has changed now and I am forced to close down my 135g discus set up due to some personal issues in my life. Got almost everything from april's, Charles, Pat and couple other respected breeders .

Got over 20 discus, at 3"- 6"+ ( 30$-90$) breeding pair going for 200$ obo

going to try my best here to name and price the different discus

white butterfly 4" +70$ *60$*
white/red 3"+ 50$ *SOLD*
light pink/white 3" +55$ *45$*
2 checkerboards 4"+ 65$ *1 SOLD*
marblo red? 4" + 65$ *SOLD*
flamingo red? 4" + 65$ *SOLD*
blue one? lol 4" + 60$ *55$*
high fin blue dimond 4" + 65$ *SOLD*
red lady bug looking one 3"+ 60$ *SOLD*
alenquer 4"+ 60$ *SOLD*
red pigeon 3.5"+ 50$ *SOLD*
giant red scriblet ? 6.5" + 90$ * 80$*
eruption discus 5-6"+ 90$ * 80$*
albino colbolt 3" 60$ * SOLD*
snake skin 4" 50$ * 45$*

breeding pair ( biggest one of the pair and the tank) was sold to me as a " tiger " ? 
dont know the name of the other one

pair is going for 180$ obo

couple small random ones, 25$ each

deals only given to people buying 3 or more

buy the whole group and get a even better deal!

jumbo rummies, 2$ each, approx 25 rummies

would like to sell as a whole group.

Clown loaches 1.5"-3" $8-$15 *SOLD*

FRT aka pig nose turtle - 3.5-4 inch 250 obo

Couple other randoms.

I will post pictures later tonight. Just wanted to get the word out, after all live stock is sold, I will continue to sell the tank set . (135g)

And please don't ask me what type of discus they are, I can only confirm on some and honestly I forgot the rest.

Here's a link to see some random pictures. The quality isn't that great because it was taken by an ipod. 
Discus Pictures - Photobucket

‪MAH00070‬‏ - YouTube

FINALLY uploaded a short clip! please pm if any queastions!

and sorry fish look very tired becasue the clip was done at like 1 am!

Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Pm sent on clown loaches


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Barrys Discus are very nice just saw them recently...
some really nice on the way to being dinner plates discus.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks alot  took me a while to gather them. Really sad to see them go.

Cardinals and rummies on hold!!


----------



## champion_qh (Apr 23, 2010)

waiting for discus pics....


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

champion_qh said:


> waiting for discus pics....


me too, haha


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Lol sorry guys, I am still at work, I'll have them up around 12-1 am if you can wait , if not they will be here waiting for you first thing in the morning.

Will also try to get a short clip on the whole set up and fish


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

ill most likely be online then


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to reluctantly pass on the clowns.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Viedo and some not so good pictures are up! 

come get yours!!! SOME already sold!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

some sold already! willing to hold till sunday! first come first serve for the rest!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

tetras all back up!!! updated!!! daily bump!!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

BumppppppPppppp


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Bumppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!! Come get em!!!!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Daily bump!!! Come get them!! Let's make a deal!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Price lower!!!! Lets make a deal!!! Pm me!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumpppp!!!! no one wants discus?!


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

This is a dream set up. Must of taken ages to set up. One day I will haft to match that in the future.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

tank's and whole set up is for sale =] its never too late to make your dreams come true!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bummpppppppppppp!!!!


----------

